# VETASSESS waiting times



## AngiW (May 18, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

Its been a while since I posted but i just wondered if anyone could give me an idea of vetassess processing times at the minute?

We're operating through an agent who frankly isn't great at furnishing us with information and we're getting anxious because we engaged her last June and were under the impression she would be putting in our vetassess application at the end of July with the new anzco codes. Surely it couldn't take this long? 

We're starting to wonder if we would have been better doing this on our own.

Thanks in advance for any help or advice. 

Angela


----------



## mmaher (Apr 26, 2011)

AngiW said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Its been a while since I posted but i just wondered if anyone could give me an idea of vetassess processing times at the minute?
> 
> ...


Hi Angela
Myself and my husband have applied to vetassess ourselves, we went to their website and completed the on line application and forwarded the relevant documents. Vetasses approved the first half of the application within two weeks. We are now waiting to complete part 2. My husband now has to do the practical in the UK. They seem to be processing it really quickly. We went to an expo in Dublin where we met with the australian government. They told us it would take about 7 - 8 weeks for vetassess to process the application. Hope this helps


----------



## NPKA (Jan 19, 2011)

What is your husbands occupation, we have just submitted our pt 1 Vetassess via an agent but OH also needs to do electrical practical in eng.


----------



## mmaher (Apr 26, 2011)

NPKA said:


> What is your husbands occupation, we have just submitted our pt 1 Vetassess via an agent but OH also needs to do electrical practical in eng.


He's a plumber.


----------



## AngiW (May 18, 2010)

Hi 

My husband has a degree in building management and engineering - he's a construction site manager, but ours is just a straight forward assessment of his qualifications -no practical. 

We spoke to our agent (AGAIN) today and apparently she was onto vetassess overnight and they've to get back to her as to why its taken so long - 9 months!!!

Does anyone have any ideas how we can tackle this? We're starting to lose faith in our agent though i suppose its possible the fault is vetassess's.

What part of N Ire are you guys from and when do you hope to head out? We're from Newcastle.

Thanks for the replies

Angela


----------



## celticboy39 (Apr 26, 2011)

I sent all my papers to vetassess at end of janruary and got a positve result 3 weeks ago,i had no practical jus a skype interview!! We have now lodged our statesponsership to SA.


----------



## mmaher (Apr 26, 2011)

celticboy39 said:


> I sent all my papers to vetassess at end of janruary and got a positve result 3 weeks ago,i had no practical jus a skype interview!! We have now lodged our statesponsership to SA.


What is your trade / profession?


----------



## mmaher (Apr 26, 2011)

AngiW said:


> Hi
> 
> My husband has a degree in building management and engineering - he's a construction site manager, but ours is just a straight forward assessment of his qualifications -no practical.
> 
> ...


Hi Angela,
I don't know why it has taken so long...Did you have a look at the vetassess website? We only started lookin into all this since March and already we have stage one completed. They did it really fast. Maybe you should try do it yourselves while your waiting for your agent. Is your agent Australian? Have you paid out any money?
We're in Kilkenny, Prob won't be goin anywhere til after Christmas, I know the visa takes about 6 months and we haven't even looked at that yet, after the practical assessment we will be applying for state sponsonship. We're lookin to go to Perth, where ye headin & when?


----------



## celticboy39 (Apr 26, 2011)

imy trade is a motor mechanic and my wife actually told me i only sent my papers to vetassess at end of february...so it was about 6 weeks and a further 2 weeks to get de actual e-mail to confirm my positive assessment!! We do have an agent but we were jus told wat to do and did all the leg work ourselves,basically hounded them every night,hopefully statesponership comes thru quick now so we can get visa app lodged in before the june 30th deadline!!


----------



## mmaher (Apr 26, 2011)

celticboy39 said:


> imy trade is a motor mechanic and my wife actually told me i only sent my papers to vetassess at end of february...so it was about 6 weeks and a further 2 weeks to get de actual e-mail to confirm my positive assessment!! We do have an agent but we were jus told wat to do and did all the leg work ourselves,basically hounded them every night,hopefully statesponership comes thru quick now so we can get visa app lodged in before the june 30th deadline!!


We`re hoping to get our visa application in before June 30th too. My husband has the plumbing practical on the 7th of May, so hopefully all goes well. What state are ye applying to for sponsorship?


----------



## AngiW (May 18, 2010)

Yeah - we're basically hoping to go asap. As soon as we get a positive from vetassess we'll lodge but 9 months is seriously pushing it!
Our agent is australian but based in england. We paid in instalments but cos its taken so long she's fully paid up and we're no further. We'd hoped to be waiting on a visa result at this stage.
very disheartened. We're planning on Victorian state sponsorship or an independent visa but think ss will be quicker. Hoping to go to melbourne.
Ang


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

I was reading the VETASSESS website and it says that you may have a detailed interview,a visit to workplace or a practical assessment at a workshop. I undertand that the TRA process is decided upon all the documentation you supply. What advantages is there by using VETASSESS over TRA?


----------



## celticboy39 (Apr 26, 2011)

mmaher said:


> We`re hoping to get our visa application in before June 30th too. My husband has the plumbing practical on the 7th of May, so hopefully all goes well. What state are ye applying to for sponsorship?


Applying to SA heading to Adelaide.


----------



## stratus (Jul 18, 2011)

mmaher said:


> We`re hoping to get our visa application in before June 30th too. My husband has the plumbing practical on the 7th of May, so hopefully all goes well. What state are ye applying to for sponsorship?


Hi mmaher hope everything is going well for yeah!! I’m just starting to gather the paper work for my assessment and hope to be sending things off shortly was wondering what stuff did your husband have to do in the practical the thought of having to a test is stressful like the night before the leaving you know you have covered the material but still that little voice is there.
I was up @ the western Australian exppo in June, I think it was in the point and i was sold on the opening video lol
Have you applied for the visa yet?? would be interested to know what the waiting time is for plumbers or if there is any difference see as it is one of the most in demand skills 
Any help would be great Thanks


----------



## mmaher (Apr 26, 2011)

stratus said:


> Hi mmaher hope everything is going well for yeah!! I’m just starting to gather the paper work for my assessment and hope to be sending things off shortly was wondering what stuff did your husband have to do in the practical the thought of having to a test is stressful like the night before the leaving you know you have covered the material but still that little voice is there.
> I was up @ the western Australian exppo in June, I think it was in the point and i was sold on the opening video lol
> Have you applied for the visa yet?? would be interested to know what the waiting time is for plumbers or if there is any difference see as it is one of the most in demand skills
> Any help would be great Thanks


Hey, we're doing really well, we're at the medicals stage of our visa and should have it in a few weeks! They seem to be processing the applications really quickly. I was on this forum and then switched to pomsinoz.com, its way better and tons more info on it. There's an irish thread too..Irish people perth bound. It seems like ages ago since we were at the expo and have come so far since then. It hasn't been easy but well worth it. When is your practical?


----------



## stratus (Jul 18, 2011)

mmaher said:


> Hey, we're doing really well, we're at the medicals stage of our visa and should have it in a few weeks! They seem to be processing the applications really quickly. I was on this forum and then switched to pomsinoz.com, its way better and tons more info on it. There's an irish thread too..Irish people perth bound. It seems like ages ago since we were at the expo and have come so far since then. It hasn't been easy but well worth it. When is your practical?


Hi mmaher 
thanks for the quick response and glad to hear things aregoing well, thanks for the link looks good at a glance but havent had a chance to check it properly yet but i think you maybe on to something 
I havent got a date for my assessment yet i'm still trying to get all the paper work together to send off just waiting on the cops letter of shining recommendation he he he if they ever get around to putting it together!!
but curious to know what was involved in your husbands pratical test / interview ?
and how long was it from the submital of your visa app to the present day cuz im hearing 6months to 2 years, so am seriously considering just getting my assessment and jumping on the plain and going down and look for sponsorship rather than waiting for the state sponsored route (which i would preffer 
thanks


----------



## mmaher (Apr 26, 2011)

stratus said:


> Hi mmaher
> thanks for the quick response and glad to hear things aregoing well, thanks for the link looks good at a glance but havent had a chance to check it properly yet but i think you maybe on to something
> I havent got a date for my assessment yet i'm still trying to get all the paper work together to send off just waiting on the cops letter of shining recommendation he he he if they ever get around to putting it together!!
> but curious to know what was involved in your husbands pratical test / interview ?
> ...


It really does depend on your situation, we are a family of four and both of us have been to Australia on working holiday visas, so our only option was to go for a 176 state sponsored visa. We applied for ours on the 8th of June. Sponsorship visas are going through quicker than 175's ( independant visas). I do believe that it takes 6 - 18 months but as trades are in demand they are processing them quicker. If you never had a working holiday visa, are under 30, and have no babies - I would go that way. As for the vetassess practical, my OH did it and you would have to talk to him, I wouldnt have a clue but he said he doesn't mind going through stuff with you. Just find out what your going to do first...


----------



## celticboy39 (Apr 26, 2011)

mmaher said:


> Hey, we're doing really well, we're at the medicals stage of our visa and should have it in a few weeks! They seem to be processing the applications really quickly. I was on this forum and then switched to pomsinoz.com, its way better and tons more info on it. There's an irish thread too..Irish people perth bound. It seems like ages ago since we were at the expo and have come so far since then. It hasn't been easy but well worth it. When is your practical?


Hey guys we have our medicals 2moro in de mater....nervous but really hoping that our visas will come thru quick as de buyers of our house are pushing to close de sale....everythings been on hold while we waited for de medical app,lets hope all de stress,worrying and grey hair has been worth it and we will be eating turkey off de barbie this xmas...


----------



## mmaher (Apr 26, 2011)

celticboy39 said:


> Hey guys we have our medicals 2moro in de mater....nervous but really hoping that our visas will come thru quick as de buyers of our house are pushing to close de sale....everythings been on hold while we waited for de medical app,lets hope all de stress,worrying and grey hair has been worth it and we will be eating turkey off de barbie this xmas...


Ah no way, we have ours too tomorrow in Cork. I have friends on the other forum that all got their visas within a week after all the meds were finalised. So please God we'll get ours soon, best of luck tomorrow....


----------



## AngiW (May 18, 2010)

finally got a positive result from Vetassess. WOHOO!! Ilets on the 13th Aug at last the whole process is moving in theright direction.


----------



## stratus (Jul 18, 2011)

mmaher said:


> It really does depend on your situation, we are a family of four and both of us have been to Australia on working holiday visas, so our only option was to go for a 176 state sponsored visa. We applied for ours on the 8th of June. Sponsorship visas are going through quicker than 175's ( independant visas). I do believe that it takes 6 - 18 months but as trades are in demand they are processing them quicker. If you never had a working holiday visa, are under 30, and have no babies - I would go that way. As for the vetassess practical, my OH did it and you would have to talk to him, I wouldnt have a clue but he said he doesn't mind going through stuff with you. Just find out what your going to do first...


Thanks for the help mmaher its nice to know that the visas are going through quicker best of luck on yer journey!!
All i need now is the boys in blue to get their fingers out and send me one my letter its taken 2 weeks already might give them a little push. is that normal do you know?
oh checked out the other site you may have been righ there??


----------

